

Security setting issue with graph API  of Facebook - vivekrajanna

setting  privacy = "{\"value\":\"CUSTOM\",\"allow\":\"1483300XXX\"}";
 in graph APi doesn't  set the custom privacy as per API documentation
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/api/privacy-parameter/
======
ramshandilya
I raised this bug long back. They've flagged it as low priority.
<https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/456272871109978>

It's an important privacy issue. Hope they fix it soon.

------
rai30sannu
I am also facing the same issue in my app. Please fix this asap!

